#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: ATOMIC STRUCTURE - Theory, Questions & Answers

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Exclusive IIT/AIEEE coaching centre material for ATOMIC STRUCTURE. Please find it in the attachment.





  Similar Threads: Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: BASIC CONCEPTS IN CHEMISTRY  - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: SOLUTIONS - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: ELECTRO CHEMISTRY - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: SURFACE CHEMISTRY - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: GASEOUS STATE - Theory, Questions & Answers

----------


## SamikshaAwachat

Thanks for provoding this data

----------


## qazxc

thanks for providing data

----------

